# Regurgitating/Vomitting? (New to RAW)



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

So I have been feeding my GSD (2 years old) RAW for 1 week as of tomorrow. I have been starting out with a thigh in the morning, and 2 drumsticks at night. He seems to be vomitting at least once a day. 

I feed him 8am, and 6pm


Example: 
-This morning I found a few bone fragments in his cage and it was pretty smelly, I'm pretty sure he ate up most of whatever else came out. (I'm assuming this was his dinner that came up)
-Today at around 4pm, he went out and had vomitted. Bone fragments and mostly white slime looking like substance. (Im guessing this was his morning meal)

Should I be worried and stop?

Thanks!


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

How's his poop? Looking pretty normal? If so, then he might just be getting too much bone. I'd add in some more meat to his meals. Maybe debone a thigh and add it in or get some chicken breasts. 2 drumsticks and a thigh seems pretty bony to me. Add more meat.


----------



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> How's his poop? Looking pretty normal? If so, then he might just be getting too much bone. I'd add in some more meat to his meals. Maybe debone a thigh and add it in or get some chicken breasts. 2 drumsticks and a thigh seems pretty bony to me. Add more meat.


His poop looks good. Not chalky/white. I thought that your feeding too much bone only if the poop is chalky/white.

I will try deboning for the next feeding. 

Also, I have been taking the skin and extra fat off, should I start feeding him the entire chicken without taking off the skin? Isn't the FAT unhealthy for him?

Thanks Again.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would NOT de-bone the meat. You don't want to take a step in the wrong direction and cause your dog to get diarrhea from not enough bone. 

Instead I would continue to remove all extra fat and skin as well as "traces" of any organ meat as well as cut a bit of the extra flesh off the bone.

The bone fragments are not because your dog is getting too much bone, its that his body is still not fully adjusted to digesting raw bones. This will take months for him to do so with full efficiency. 

PLEASE don't give up. Just be patient! 

Regurgitation is normal for dogs, ours do it all the time. When it turns into uncontrollable vomiting, meaning he can't even hold water down, then its a problem. But take a step back and know that what you are going through, so many others have as well. Keep us updated.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I doubt it is too much bone but it's possible. Two drumsticks and a thigh for a day's ration is a very small amount for a 2yo GSD. A couple of chicken quarters would be more what he should eat. Don't worry about skin or fat unless he has runny stools. 

No, fat is not unhealthy for him. You are thinking human diet. Fat is an essential part of a dogs diet. Thats where he gets his energy from. In humans, it takes 40 or 50 years for excess fat in the diet to do any harm. Dogs dont live that long.

I wouldn't be real conderned about vomiting bone fragments at this stage. His body is still adjusting to digesting meat and bones.


----------



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I kind of figured a leg quarter and another drumstick for my dog was a little on the low side. But I thought I read that starting a dog out on RAW it was okay to go on the 'lighter' side. I do plan on upping his intake up probably sometime this coming up week.

At what point during his transition should I just give him the chicken as is and not deskin etc?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

illuzionb18c1 said:


> Thanks for the info! I kind of figured a leg quarter and another drumstick for my dog was a little on the low side. But I thought I read that starting a dog out on RAW it was okay to go on the 'lighter' side. I do plan on upping his intake up probably sometime this coming up week.
> 
> At what point during his transition should I just give him the chicken as is and not deskin etc?


It is better to start out on the "light" side of the amount of food. Gradually add more food in.

I would also taper this gradually as well, cutting just a bit less off everyday until you notice that he can handle it just fine as is. Might take a week or two depending on his system.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

We're doing chicken hindquarters and took all skin and excess fat off for about two days. We checked their stools and decided to add all back in. Checked stools again, everything is okay. We've stayed with chicken hindquarters, adding a chicken breast at least once a week.

I've read that after two weeks of the same you can add a new food. Yes? Or do you wait longer?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, assuming stools are good, you can add something new. I suggest something else pretty easy to digest like turkey. After that pork, then maybe fish, then beef, then whatever you want. Add each to the mix about a week apart.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we took skin and fat and excess organs off for two to three weeks in the beginning because OUR dogs were having diarrhea....we believe it was our fault, but...

be that as it may, we added skin and fat back in on a gradual basis and of course, they can eat anything now....almost three months later.

if i learned nothing else, i learned to take it slowly.

and we added organs last....actually last week...

how much does your dog weigh?


----------



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

magicre said:


> we took skin and fat and excess organs off for two to three weeks in the beginning because OUR dogs were having diarrhea....we believe it was our fault, but...
> 
> be that as it may, we added skin and fat back in on a gradual basis and of course, they can eat anything now....almost three months later.
> 
> ...



my dog is 70 lbs. im gonna start giving him 2 leg quarters pretty soon (wanted to start slow). He's doing really well, except the regurgitating part. Funny with my dog is he was having diarrhea before starting raw, then I switched and now getting solid poops!

It's been about 10 days now and he is still regurgitating. Usually about mid day (in b/w his breakfast/dinner). Hoping that will eventually go away


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would say he has the hunger pukes and not strictly reguritating, does it look foamy and yellowish in color? If it's happening midday it makes more sense to be hunger pukes and you would just need to increase the amount of food your feeding or shorten the lenghth of time in between feedings.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like hunger pukes to me. I would either increase the amount you feed him per day or give a midday meal instead. It will take some time for him to get used to eating raw and going longer times between meals....eventually he will work up a tolerance to it.


----------



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I would say he has the hunger pukes and not strictly reguritating, does it look foamy and yellowish in color? If it's happening midday it makes more sense to be hunger pukes and you would just need to increase the amount of food your feeding or shorten the lenghth of time in between feedings.


I never knew dogs could puke if they were too hungry. How/Why would that happen? I figure if they were hungry they would want to keep in what they have. It is coming out foamy, but I believe its more of a whitish color.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The buildup of bile and digestive juices irritates the stomach if the dog doesn't eat anything so they end up vomiting instead.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> The buildup of bile and digestive juices irritates the stomach if the dog doesn't eat anything so they end up vomiting instead.


But doesn't it also have to do with eating at the same time? Kinda like a Pavlovian effect....?

I thought it worked like this: In order for a dog to digest food, digestive juices must build up in the stomach. So if you feed your dog every morning at 8am, his body gets used to the digestive juices building up at 8am. Pretty soon, the dogs body will produce the digestive juices at 8am with or without the presence of food. No food to digest = hunger pukes.

Right?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we're attempting to go to one meal a day....so of course, instead of making it gradual, we just did it.....yesterday.

bubba paid us back by doing a hunger puke in our bed at 2 a.m....

yum.

one of these days, i will learn to go slowly....

70 lbs....wow....seems to me your baby, even light, would be getting a pound and that's on the low side...


----------

